# Huron report



## dobes (Feb 16, 2007)

Went down sun morning . Got about 8-10 eyes and suckers . Saw one steel hooked and another on a stringer. Steel fishin is still pretty slow but walleyes and suckers are getting plentiful . Threw everything at them without even one steel hook up, slowest spring I've seen in years. Be back down saturday so hopefully some more steel will move in by then .


----------



## Frogfish101 (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi dobes. What were you using? How big were the 'eyes?

I know, I know its C&R for walleye.


----------



## flockshot (Feb 23, 2007)

i was there on saturday..nice day to fish, walleye were freaking thick as flies, i landed 8 and lost probably just as many more. only saw 3 chrome landed...all above the spill over. might still be a little early, but i bet this last week helped.


----------



## Luciano (Sep 18, 2007)

dobes said:


> Went down sun morning . Got about 8-10 eyes and suckers . Saw one steel hooked and another on a stringer. Steel fishin is still pretty slow but walleyes and suckers are getting plentiful . Threw everything at them without even one steel hook up, slowest spring I've seen in years. Be back down saturday so hopefully some more steel will move in by then .


Did you catch them in Flatrock near the damn?


----------



## dobes (Feb 16, 2007)

I was driftin eggsuckin leaches and yarn . I was down river by the blue building (old bait shop) which is the driving school now . Just driftin bottom with 3/8-1/2oz weight . Using 6lb test lo vis green stren , slip rig with 4 foot leader. Same way I always do it .


----------



## USMCEOD (Aug 30, 2007)

Went down for about 4 hours today. 

Saw a ton of walleye being taken. Got a nice push of steel that came in from about 7:30 to 9:00 then it died Saw 6 taken 2 by the bridge and 3 at the foot bridge and 1 in my hole. Walleye were active all day long and there were some monsters.

I hooked up on a steel using a silver crank , got it about 2 feet from shore and lost it. Caught 8 walleye using jigs and some yellow woolys. 

And also there is alot of gear in the water. Got 3 spinners and snagged 2 suckers that were caught on others hardware.


----------



## Frogfish101 (Apr 5, 2007)

Thanks dobes! What float do you use when your drift?

I think I'll be there Sat. morn. Hopefully I can get some nice pics of some 'eyes, as well as a steelhead or two.


----------



## dobes (Feb 16, 2007)

I drift the bottom . I normally dont use floats . I bottom bounce and crank . Just make sure you dont use too much weight or you will snag up a ton . Start light and adjust till you feel bottom .


----------



## USMCEOD (Aug 30, 2007)

Went down today for about 5 hours,


About 15 walleye and about another 15 suckers. Seen 2 steels taken. ! above the break and one below.

Black Woolys , Stone Flies and green wooleys are terring it up and the walleyes are very very think. Seen them caught all day. 

Water was up a bit from the rain but back down by the time I left. Water is also a lil muddy. 

But a great day of catch and release.


----------



## flockshot (Feb 23, 2007)

USMCEOD said:


> Went down today for about 5 hours,
> 
> 
> About 15 walleye and about another 15 suckers. Seen 2 steels taken. ! above the break and one below.
> ...











was this one you saw landed? lmfao! slow day, but things are getting better...ill take a chrome like this any day! lmfao! nice feeling something besides a walleye! once the sun came out though, i noticed a pretty big difference...not to mention the "idiot" hatch as we call it....a bunch of no nothins getting in the way. lol.

this ones still out there somewhere!


----------



## Due51 (Oct 26, 2005)

Nice catch. Looks like fun judging by the huge grin on your face.

By the way, show a little compassion with the "idiot hatch." I, for one, am new to the river and don't know all the proper etiquette. Everybody has to start somewhere and at some point, we were/are all part of that hatch.

Great job on the chrome.


----------



## flockshot (Feb 23, 2007)

you are right and my apologies! i was refering more to the type of guy who walked up next to us today and started snagging shad..or moneyes or whatever they were.....ill help anyone who needs it...it just seems that there are alot of people there that dont think they need any.lol.


----------



## turd_furguson (Apr 1, 2008)

theres a guy down there that uses a ugly stix and he is always snagging fish, he is one of those that need help buit don't think he needs it, he always fishs right by the foot bridge


----------



## USMCEOD (Aug 30, 2007)

ya thats funny that was the one I saw! Nice to see you guys up there, nice catch to I know you were happy


----------

